# T&L Farms Goats



## TnLFarm (May 28, 2010)

Well this is my first post so i figured why not show off my goats :wink:. Tell me what you think and the Dog is my lgd she is a year old in the picture and she is a great Pr...
Pictures are big
onder: 
Myles


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WELCOME!!!
Beautiful Boers! Those boys are MASSIVE! You must be extremely proud of them, I would be!


----------



## TnLFarm (May 28, 2010)

Their all girls except 4 the second picture he is our main buck and my favorite. I am proud . Thx I lost the last one pictured but I had to put the picture of her on here. She was a good one and was probably the best one we ever had. The little doe at the show is the daughter of the blackheaded doe and the buck pictured


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You have some really nice looking goats


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great buck!
nice boers you got there, what lines are they?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice boers you have there - nice pictures 

welcome to TGS :wave:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! You have some beautiful goats! That buck is HUGE!!


----------



## TnLFarm (May 28, 2010)

They have a trump line and the eggs


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

love the Eggs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.... :wave: 

very nice goats you have there.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Man, I wish we were neighbors! That is one nice buck! The does are pretty too. I really like your Pry. Mine has badger markings too but they are brown.


----------

